# Difficult seating position in 750Li



## texasrad (Oct 31, 2005)

Recently got a '06 750Li Euro Delivery. Car is outstanding except for a few electronic I-drive issues, but ride and handling are fantastic. However, I find that I am constantly fiddling with the seat controls.

Any advice on getting a good seating position in the 750Li? These are the comfort/luxury seats with the heating/cooling/massage function for the driver. The BMW 528i has far simpler seats but its relatively easy to get a good position. Any advice is welcome.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

You have already posted the same problem in another thread, there is no need to repost. Check a couple ideas I wrote for you on the other thread


----------



## b7series (Jul 31, 2005)

*I'm joining the club, now*



2006_750Li_ED said:


> You have already posted the same problem in another thread, there is no need to repost. Check a couple ideas I wrote for you on the other thread


Hey, I was envious of you before I left for Germany since you had one of those "new 750's". But now I can join the club. I'm still here but this car is hot. I just came back from Rothenburg and needed to unwind so I'm posting some messages now. I had the car upto 125mph (will post a picture in another thread) and if it weren't for nerves, I would have gone higher. At this speed, car were still passing me :tsk:

The roads here are great. Almost no sharp turns or badly paved concrete. No asphalt for that matter. Fog, though, is an issue, especially at night and makes driving a bit harder.
I think that execution on the '06 is an about face from all previous models. The seats are excellent, might even be better than before. I could hardly hear any wind at 100mph.

My car has Continentals, wasn't too happy when I picked up car, but after today's run, more than appreciative with little vibration and a great feel. Then when I saw the new S500 in the Munich showroom with the same tires, I felt better. Hope they don't bubble as much as the Pzero Rosso's I had on my former (current until I take delivery in USA).


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

How can you suffer from nerves at a mere 125mph?!

UK motorways are generally running around 90-100mph and I've driven for ages in Germany at over 150!

Get some practice, however - reaction times need to be A1 at these speeds, as there is not much time to spare!

BMW Driver Training Program is highly recommended.


----------

